# Olympic locations through time (1896 to 2014)



## astinmartin08 (May 20, 2008)

This is a thread to post pictures of Olympic cities ONLY, any places the Summer or Winter Olympics have gone, big or small. 


Athens, Greece (1896 and 2004 Olympics)









Paris, France (1900 and 1924 Olympics)









St. Louis, United States (1904 Olympics)









London, United Kingdom (1908, 1948 and 2012 Olympics)









Stockholm, Sweden (1912 Olympics)









Antwerp, Belgium (1920 Olympics)









Chamonix, France (1924 Winter Olympics)









St. Moritz, Switzerland (1928 and 1948 Winter Olympics)









Amsterdam, Netherlands (1928 Olympics)









Lake Placid, United States (1932 and 1980 Winter Olympics)









Los Angeles, United States (1932 and 1984 Olympics)









Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Germany (1936 Winter Olympics)









Berlin, Gerrmany (1936 Olympics)









Oslo, Norway (1952 Winter Olympics)









Helsinki, Finland (1952 Olympics)









Cortina d'Ampezzo, Italy (1956 Winter Olympics)









Melbourne, Australia (1956 Olympics)









Squaw Valley, United States (1960 Winter Olympics)









Rome, Italy (1960 Olympics)









Innsbruck, Austria (1964 and 1976 Winter Olympics)









Tokyo, Japan (1964 Winter Olympics)









Grenoble, France (1968 Winter Olympics)









Mexico City, Mexico (1968 Olympics)









Sapporo, Japan (1972 Winter Olympics)









Munich, Germany (1972 Olympics)









Montreal, Canada (1976 Olympics)









Moscow, Russia (1980 Olympics)









Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina (1984 Winter Olympics)









Calgary, Canada (1988 Winter Olympics)









Seoul, South Korea (1988 Olympics)









Albertville, France (1992 Winter Olympics)









Barcelona, Spain (1992 Olympics)









Lillehammer, Norway (1994 Winter Olympics)









Atlanta, United States (1996 Olympics)









Nagano, Japan (1998 Winter Olympics)









Sydney, Australia (2000 Olympics)









Salt Lake City, United States (2002 Winter Olympics)









Turin, Italy (2006 Winter Olympics)









*INTRODUCING*

Beijing, China (2008 Olympics)









Vancouver, Canada (2010 Winter Olympics)









Sochi, Russia (2014 Winter Olympics)













source: from flikr, wikipedia, google image search (tourism related), and respective city council sites


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting compilation.

And nice pics specially L.A.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice thread.  and nice pics too


----------



## tatun (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pictures, but Melbourne picture is actually of Seoul..!!!!!


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

tatun said:


> Nice pictures, but Melbourne picture is actually of Seoul..!!!!!


I don't know what gives you the impression that it's Seoul-- because thats certainly Melbourne! It's looking north up axis of The Shrine.


----------



## Tiggy02 (Mar 11, 2008)

tatun get a grip cookie 

its melbourne


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

wasnt New York a host city at some stage?


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

The Olympic Stadium in Amsterdam is recently renovated and brought back in the old style with only minor changes. 

1928









80 years later









2004 during renovation


----------



## astinmartin08 (May 20, 2008)

Harkeb said:


> wasnt New York a host city at some stage?


New York has never hosted the Olympic Games. It has only bidded for the Olympics once, for 2012, which it lost to London.

i remember seeing on BBC after NY lost the 2012 bid their mayor saying "at least we are still the greatest city in the world, never to have hosted an Olympic Games". i feel it is strange that New York City was overlooked for Los Angeles for the 1932 Olympics, at least.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I went to some of the city events for the Sydney 2000 olympics, but only this year I visited to olympic park to see a Santana concert, I never realised how 'Grand' the Sydney olympic park was.


----------



## tatun (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry , my mistake....


----------

